# Homewood Illinois Amtrak Station



## Harry Davis (Jul 10, 2021)

When will this reopened and trains stopping?


----------



## neroden (Jul 14, 2021)

Amtrak says August 15, 2021. Amtrak is offering connecting buses from Homewood to Kanakee until then.

The Amtrak platforms are under reconstruction. Metra continues to operate out of the station on their own platforms.









Amtrak Advisory | Homewood, IL, Station Accessibility Improvement Project







www.amtrak.com


----------



## Harry Davis (Jul 14, 2021)

neroden said:


> Amtrak says August 15, 2021. Amtrak is offering connecting buses from Homewood to Kanakee until then.
> 
> The Amtrak platforms are under reconstruction. Metra continues to operate out of the station on their own platforms.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I'll be there to welcome the City of New Orleans as it heads south. Only wish it was The Panama LImited!


----------



## jis (Jul 16, 2021)

The train that is called the _City of New Orleans_ today was originally the Amtrak _Panama Limited_ between November 14, 1971 and February 1, 1981. In 1981 the name of the train was changed from _Panama Limited _to the _City of New Orleans._ Of course the Amtrak rendition of the _Panama Limited_ was never an all Pullman train like its Illinois Central original. Illinois Central's original _City of New Orleans_ was a daytime all Coach train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2021)

jis said:


> The train that is called the _City of New Orleans_ today was originally the Amtrak _Panama Limited_ between November 14, 1971 and February 1, 1981. In 1981 the name of the train was changed from _Panama Limited _to the _City of New Orleans._ Of course the Amtrak rendition of the _Panama Limited_ was never an all Pullman train like its Illinois Central original. Illinois Central's original _City of New Orleans_ was a daytime all Coach train.


And the City didn't serve the "Kings Feast" in the Diner, unlike the Panama Express,which is still the Most impressive Menu I've ever seen on a Trains Diner!

Sorry I missed it!


----------

